# looking for halloween techno song



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

wow .... 
I never thought somebody would be looking for this type of music here on the board. I think this song was released on a label called Rotterdam a while back but it would be very hard to find these days and the other thing .... it would cost a pretty penny to own.

Check out limewire.com and see if it can be found in the audio files. I looked myself but there are so many remakes of it ... all I can say is good luck. I hope you find it.

Toepincher x x


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Crypt Keeper? Oooooh!

Let me know if you find it! Limewire would be your best bet.


----------



## Jopdrza (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks for the info, Looked it up and it seems too hard core. I don't remember the song being that hardcore. i wasn't able to find any song title that might be the one i'm looking for.


----------

